# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ταχυδρόμοι  Meulemans.

## pedrogall

Προχθες επηρα 3 ταχυδρομους ρατσας ΜΟΥΛΕΜΑΝΣ. Ειναι πολυ ωραια πουλια , δυσευρετα , και ακριβωτερα απο τα αλλα. Εχουν κοκκινο χρωμα με λευκα μπαλωματα στις φτερουγες. Ειναι ενα ζευγαρι με το πιτσουνι τους. [ Το πιτσουνι μολις αλλαξει πτερωμα θα βγαλει τα λευκα μπαλωματα]. Δειτε καποιες φωτο που τα εβγαλα.

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Πέτρο... Πάρα πολύ όμορφα !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα περιστέρια... ειδικά το ιριδίζον χρώμα στον λαιμό και τα λευκά " μπαλώματα " είναι το κάτι άλλο!
Να σου ζήσουν...  :winky:

----------


## orion

κουκλιά!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Πανεμορφα. καλη προκοπη με πολλους πρωταθλητες. τι μειγμα σπορων δινεις?

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ωραια

----------


## RacingPigeon

πανέμορφα, **********

----------

